# Manhattan Club - Tips Please - Never been to NY!



## tracie15436 (Sep 19, 2008)

Traveling over 4th of july...and I've never been to NY!!! I lead a very SHELTERED LIFE....So...I'm a bit novice at  everything that has to do this city!  I have 4 in my party - 2 adults, 2 kids under 12.

1.  Looks like MC is right between ewr and jfk...which airport should I choose?  Cheapest first or are toll roads gonna axe out any savings?

2.  Never been to NY...can I just get a cab at the airport?  Will there be a line for cabs?  How much does it cost to take a cab?  Do they take credit or should I bring cash? 

3.  Is it ok to take the subway there or should I take a cab or walk to most places from the manhattan club?

4.  Anything else you can give me tips on I would appreciate it...I"m trying to book flights in the next few days.

Thanks!


----------



## Conan (Sep 19, 2008)

Taxi from JFK is easier than from EWR, and with 4 passengers taxi is the way to go. On the other hand if you can save hundreds into EWR then do that.

Once you're at MC the best way to see NYC is by walking (or for parts of the city that are more than a mile from MC, then by subway or taxi to a starting point and walking from there). Normally I'd choose subway over taxi for economy but with 4 passengers the costs are closer and taxi is more convenient.

Click here to see what a mile radius will cover:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...196,-73.978329&spn=0.046809,0.076218&t=h&z=14http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...932,-73.980904&spn=0.046803,0.076218&t=k&z=14


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 19, 2008)

I often travel solo and the times I've been to NYC I flew Jet Blue into JFK.   Supershuttle was the least expensive way to get to Times Square where I have stayed, but again I was solo.  As stated with multiple passangers in your party a cab ride is likely feasible cost wise.

IF you've never been to NY before, you should plan on walking a bunch and you MUST take the subway, if only for the experience.   It's like any other big city in that you must be aware of your surroundings.  A trip to Coney Island is and the boardwalk there would be recommended, particularly if you have kids.

Be sure to do much of the touristy stuff and try to pace yourself.   Being from LA, NY with people and buildings is not a large leap, and yet it is different.   I didn't think I'd like NY but found it fine when I was there one August.


----------



## lynne (Sep 19, 2008)

*Travel to/from NY Airports*

With a family, I would suggest using Carmel Limo (https://carmellimo.com).  They are reliable and affordable.  When I was doing extensive traveling between NY and Hawaii, they were always there to get me to the airport without incident.  I cannot say that about some other companies.  

The taxi lines at the airport are usually long, and with a family you will be more comfortable in a town car.  

You can go to their website and put in your information (use Park Central Hotel as NYC Hotel destination) and they will provide the pricing.  You can also reserve online.  I am not sure they are offering any discounts, but check the website.


----------



## Conan (Sep 19, 2008)

Since my earlier post suggested a taxi, I want to support the idea of https://carmellimo.com/ which costs about the same and is even more convenient.

By the way, in New York, "taxi" means yellow cab and you should never take a non-yellow cab unless as with Carmel you've ordered it for yourself in advance.


----------



## Marlene (Sep 19, 2008)

*Ground Transportation in NY*

My boss travels to New York on a regular basis.  I use LimoRes.net for his ground transportation.  You can book on-line and save 10% or email the person who I deal with eli@limores.net and he will make the reservation for you.  Cost is about $42 unless you want a meet and greet which is about $52.


----------



## brother coony (Sep 19, 2008)

NYC is a walking city,put you should sample the subway, and the Bus at nite and see the city lights go by is fantanstic,
walk to Columbus circle, 4 blocks from the manhattan club (56 st to 60 st), take the # 2 train to Harlem and 125 street and go by the Apollo theater, then take the train back one stop to 116 street to Amy Ruth soulfood resturant, (not to be miss) then the #7 bus back down to the MC, the # 7 bus stop infront of AmyRuth and get off at 57 street and 7 Ave ,one block from the MC,
of course you will need to Buy a metro card for the bus and the subway,normaly if you take the subway one way, you can take the bus back the opposit way for free if its within 3 hours.

Debra,Carmi, or Xiomara the Concierge's are great they will give you maps and great direction of where you want to go.

NYC is a friendly city, just tell the bus driver where you want to go and he will tell you were to get off


----------



## tracie15436 (Sep 19, 2008)

I knew my tug friends could help! Thankyou!


----------



## loosefeet (Sep 19, 2008)

Get a book on things to do with kids in New York City..it's helpful b/c there are just so MANY things to do.  You will be right by Central Park, a pleasant 5 block walk, and same for Times Square.  Last year we went to watch the fireworks--if you want to get any where near, go early.  You will walk everywhere!  Buses and subways are easy.
Consider going outside of Manhattan. Our kids loved Coney Island.  I think we'll travel to Brooklyn next trip.  Have fun!


----------



## vivalour (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracie,
I've  been to Manhattan dozens of times -- visiting family there since I was a teenager, and two of my fav things to do (with or without DH and kid) are: 
1. the Circle Line boat ride that follows the shore of Manhattan island, and 2. the Circle Line bus loup tours (start near Times Square) which give you a really good overview of NYC, including the highlights of Brooklyn, the Bronx, Harlem and Manhattan. (You can check out their web sites.)

The guides are great and you can hop on and off the buses all day. If you take a tour or two early in your trip, you will get your bearings and then can decide in which neighbourhoods you want to spend more time for shopping, museums, tourist sites, or whatever. 

It's easy to walk your feet your feet off in Manhattan, so it's best to plan each day ahead, group your activities and make good use of the public transport where you can. Then have a blast!


----------



## tombo (Sep 19, 2008)

We did the Gray Line double decker bus tours      http://www.coachusa.com/newyorksightseeing/ for 2 days the first time we visited New York with the kids (they also have a 3 day package). As a first time tourist, or even a seasoned tourist, you will love it. What better way to see the giant skyscrapers than looking up from the topless bus as you ride all through downtown, uptown, and brooklyn while the tour guides point out various sights and interject stories and facts. They will take you to all of the highlights and you can get on and off anytime you want and as many times as you want. I suggest taking the whole tour without getting off the first time to get an idea of what you would like to spend time doing. Then get on and off at various locations that interest you. Do a play (Lion King for the kids is the best show and needs to be reserved in advance during a holiday week), central park, FAO Schwartz, the Statue of Liberty, Times Square, Chinatown, 5th avenue shops, Ground Zero, Macy's, Empire State Bldg,the Central Park Zoo, Museums, Grand Central Station, Radio City Music Hall (and the Rockettes if you have time), Rockefeller center, get up early and be seen in the studio or outside during the taping of Good Morning America, and so much more I am forgetting that you won't have time to do anyway. I would tell you how to get tickets to Letterman, Conan, Regis and Kelly, etc, but with children under 18 you can't get in. 

No matter how long you stay in New York, you won't have time to do everything, and you will want to come back again and again. I have never seen it but the 4th of july fireworks are supposed to be spectacular also. Have a happy 4th in 2009 and i am jealous that you got Manhatten Club for that week.


----------



## caribbean (Sep 19, 2008)

From JFK you can take the "Air-Train" out to the Jamacia Station where you can catch the Long Island Railroad which will take you directly into Penn Station. Then a short cab ride over to the Manhattan Club.


----------



## BevL (Sep 20, 2008)

*It's an amazing experience.*

We took our first (but not our last) trip to NY last November.  We flew into EWR (because we can use our Alaska Airlines companion fare).  We rented through Carmel Limo.  It was really nice not to have to worry about finding a cab and how much it would cost - we knew the cost up front, etc.

I think we took one cab ride in the week we were there.  Honestly, I've driven through lots of big cities, but after that ride, I really did want one of those "I surved a NYC cab ride" t-shirt.  Amazing there are not more traffic accidents.  

We walked and walked and WALKED - take your most comfortable shoes.  I was amazed at how safe I felt.  One night I walked up to a market a few blocks from the Manhattan Club at about 10:00 at night and felt perfectly comfortable.  I'm sure that's not the case all over New York, but I felt safer there than I do in my home town.

And we really enjoyed the Gray Line off and on tour.  It was excellent to give us an overview and we could get off, wander around and hop on the next bus to come along.

Definitely a week is not long enough.  We barely scratched the surface.  

There is a long thread on the Eastern US board from someone who asked for advice.  It might be linked at the top or if you scroll through, or search for Manhattan Club and look for a thread with over a hundred responses, you'll find it.  It was helpful to us.

Have a great time - I'm jealous!!


----------



## clsmit (Sep 20, 2008)

We've been to NYC a couple of times with our kids (now 9 and 12) and they love it. We took the boat tour that went to the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island (the one that stopped at both) so they could learn about that part of American history. It leaves from Battery Park. We bought tickets ahead of time for an early morning departure to let us stay as long as we wanted. If your ancestors came thru Ellis Island it's a great way to connect the kids to their grandparents' history. And regardless, seeing the Statue of Liberty from the inside is way cool.

And there's shopping. If you have a daughter you'll probably want (or she'll want) to go to the American Girl store on 5th Avenue. It's huge. Have her start saving her money now to buy stuff, or you'll be pestered to death! If you have son(s), there's a cool Nike store and an NBA store not far from the American Girl store, so it's a way to be even. There's also a huge BuildaBear a few blocks south of AmericanGirl on 5th Ave. The BuildaBear has some things that are only offered at the NYC store, which might minimize the decisions if your kids have any of them (or decide to get one there). In Times Square there's a really huge Toys R Us with a small ferris wheel inside. And a Hershey Store also in Times Square. So you (and the kids) might want to budget for some shopping in places you might not have at home....

And I second seeing a show. The Lion King is great. Mary Poppins would also be good.

Someone recommended getting books on NYC with kids. I have The Kid's Guide New York City and Frommer's New York City With Kids. Both are good. Frommer's is the traditional guide with lots of rankings and ideas. The Kid's Guide has a lot of fun facts about the city and the places it highlights. Your kids might want to read it (or a book like it) to give them some ideas of what might be cool to them.

It's a fun city. Have a great time!


----------



## Carol C (Sep 21, 2008)

*Some Restaurant Tips (near Manhattan Club)*

Restaurant tips (short walks from MC):

Cafe Iguana especially for Sunday brunch (upscale but affordable Tex/Mex in large space with Mexican decor)
240 W 54th St
New York, NY 10019
(212) 765-5454
http://www.iguananyc.com/

Ralph's Italian Restaurant (homey, small space-go early)
Manhattan/Theater District
862 9th Ave
(between 55th St & 56th St)
New York, NY 10019
(212) 581-2283


----------



## Conan (Sep 22, 2008)

> Restaurant tips (short walks from MC):
> for Sunday brunch


For real elegance on Sunday at a fair price three blocks from the Manhattan Club, you can't beat Petrossian
*Petrossian $31 Prix Fixe*
(this is a menu, not a buffet - - in other words you have to order from among the choices)
http://www.petrossian.com/index.php?file=restaurant/menu&irest_id=4&imenu_id=7

*Appetizers*

Field Green Salad
Perigord Truffle Vinaigrette

Cassis Poached Pear & La Peral Cheese Salad
Toasted Walnut Vinaigrette

Smoked Fish & Bagel Platter
Smoked Salmon, Smoked Sable & Accompaniments

Cured & Marinated Petrossian Herring Sampler

Duck Confit Risotto
Wild Mushrooms, Black Truffles & Fines Herbes

Seasonal Soup

Transmontanus USA Farmed Caviar
Served on a Blini with Crème Fraiche
(16.00 Supplement)

*Entrees*

Petrossian Signature Cobb Salad
Featuring our Specialty Smoked Fishes with Tomatoes, Avocado, Fresh Chevre, Eggs,
& Crumbled Apple – Wood Smoked Bacon with Herbed Vinaigrette

Caviar Transmontanus USA Omelette
Crème Fraiche & Fingerling Potatoes
(8.00 Supplement)

Caramelized Pear & Chestnut Crepes
Chestnut Cream, Orange & Vanilla

Eggs Benedict with Smoked Salmon
Sautéed Baby Spinach

Seared Wild Salmon
Roasted Butternut, Smoked Sturgeon Hash

Grilled Hanger Steak
Fried Egg & Crushed Herbed Potatoes, Port Wine Reduction

*Desserts*

Chocolate Gianduja Décadence
Apricot Sorbet

Creme Brulee
Anise Biscotti

Seasonal Fruit Plate

Housemade Ice Creams & Sorbets
Chocolate & Vanilla Ice Cream, Mango Sorbet


Tea or Coffee


----------



## pointsjunkie (Sep 23, 2008)

make sure you get tickets for a broadway show Wicked if you can, 
go on broadway box.com to look for discount codes.

you can go on restaurant.com and get gift certificates to some great restaurants. any savings is a big help.

also if you save FF miles go on the idine site through your airline of choice and put in a NYC zip( near you hotel ) and there are great restaurants listed there as well. some are part of both programs so you get to use the gift certificate and get air miles.

i was just in RI and used both sites and got 3800 airmiles and saved $50 for restaurants i would have gone to anyway.


----------

